# Looking to delete 2013 Cummings



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone put a delete on a 2013 Cummings, what pro grammar did yall go with and how do you like it.

Thanks,
MK


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

My cousin ran an H&S Mini Maxx on his 12 with custom tunes from a company in Amarillo (I believe Thorouhbred Diesel). He loved it, but sold it because of all of the EPA stuff. I've been running H&S on my Ford for about 3 years and love it.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

The deletes are not tough to do on a 6.7 cummins. 

H and s perf or efi live.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I would look at the EFI Live. I am gonna do this to the duramax soon


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

On a 13 you can do either a Raceme or EFI live. check out rollinsmokediesel.com. H&S does not support 13 and up Cummins. also you have to buy a bully dog and an unlock cable just to be able to tune it with EFI, then you can use the bully dog for guages.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

bruteman said:


> On a 13 you can do either a Raceme or EFI live. check out rollinsmokediesel.com. H&S does not support 13 and up Cummins. also you have to buy a bully dog and an unlock cable just to be able to tune it with EFI, then you can use the bully dog for guages.


You don't need to unlock with Bully Dog to use the RaceMe Ultra. You do have to use a BD for unlock with anything else.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

Sweet, but I would diffently recommend EFI by Kory Willis Or Hardways tune with Trans tuning.


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

Make sure that what ever you go with has some sort of trans tune, because if you tow much at all you will be buying a new transmission if you don't


----------



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

Ended up doing the EFI live with some custom tunes my buddy has and a gen swap. Unbelievable how the fuel mileage went up so fast. I deleted every truck I owned (6) and never saw this big of an increase before. 3500 dually with lift and 37s and I'm getting a steady 18.4-18.8 mpg. Open highway driving normal it will get to 22-22.6. The power is stupid also, was gonna trade in when I get to 55,000 or 60,000 miles but plan on keeping it. Pulling good loads and I still see 16mpg. Strongly recommend it to anyone thinking about it.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

MaJeK King said:


> Ended up doing the EFI live with some custom tunes my buddy has and a gen swap. Unbelievable how the fuel mileage went up so fast. I deleted every truck I owned (6) and never saw this big of an increase before. 3500 dually with lift and 37s and I'm getting a steady 18.4-18.8 mpg. Open highway driving normal it will get to 22-22.6. The power is stupid also, was gonna trade in when I get to 55,000 or 60,000 miles but plan on keeping it. Pulling good loads and I still see 16mpg. Strongly recommend it to anyone thinking about it.


What is a gen swap? my 2013 is already unlocked but Id like to have this DEF turned off its been in shop 5 times for some Nox2 sensor or something and the idiots just reflash it and it comes back on before I get home.


----------



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

paragod said:


> What is a gen swap? my 2013 is already unlocked but Id like to have this DEF turned off its been in shop 5 times for some Nox2 sensor or something and the idiots just reflash it and it comes back on before I get home.


Went to the "old style" 24 valve. Basically more breathing room and opens up for more flow. Dealerships are not suppose to flash a vehicle and let you have it back by the way without replacing the part. That's just a "cheap fix". Spend the money and delete it, you will love it. My truck turns on around 5 in the morning and does not cut off til around 7 in the evening, lots of idle time and doesn't effect nothing, where before it would idle up and then you would have to go run it down the highway to heat the filter up so it can burn all the **** out.


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

MaJeK King said:


> Went to the "old style" 24 valve. Basically more breathing room and opens up for more flow. Dealerships are not suppose to flash a vehicle and let you have it back by the way without replacing the part. That's just a "cheap fix". Spend the money and delete it, you will love it. My truck turns on around 5 in the morning and does not cut off til around 7 in the evening, lots of idle time and doesn't effect nothing, where before it would idle up and then you would have to go run it down the highway to heat the filter up so it can burn all the **** out.


Why idle all day, bad batteries or starter?


----------



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

Reloading said:


> Why idle all day, bad batteries or starter?


Lol truck is my office


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Runs great! Have not made a long trip yet but 16to17 around town with a light foot. LoL only thing funny is the exhaust brake doesn't work correctly now.


----------

